# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  گرفتن پرونده از مدرسه!

## comet97

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید.ببخشید اگه موضوع تاپیک یه جوریه!نمیدونستم چه عنوانی براش بهتره.من امسال پیش دانشگاهیمو تموم کردم و میخوام پروندمو از مدرسه بگیرم اما مدیر میگه باید یه پرینت از کارنامه کنکورت برام بیاری تا پرونده رو بدم و میگه همیشه همینطور بوده و از اداره به ما گفتن!من از چند نفر پرسیدم گفتن واسه ما که اینطوری نبوده.کسایی که تجربه داشتن میشه بگن این راسته یا نه؟

----------


## Maximus

سلام 
من میخاستم اصل گواهی دیپلم و پیش رو بگیرم ؛ خیلی بهم گیر دادن 
گفتن یه گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل از دانشگاه باید برامون بیاری 
منم بهشون گفتم عاغا من دانشجو نیستم ؛ من ترک تحصیل کردم اومدم مدارکم رو بگیرم و ببرم و شما وظیفه تون هست که بهم بدین 
بهشون گفتم شما اخر کار از من امضا و اثرانگشت میگیرید ؛ پس دلیلی نداره این مدارک رو بیارم 
با هزار منت بهم دادن بدون اینکه گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل براشون بیارم

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید.ببخشید اگه موضوع تاپیک یه جوریه!نمیدونستم چه عنوانی براش بهتره.من امسال پیش دانشگاهیمو تموم کردم و میخوام پروندمو از مدرسه بگیرم اما *مدیر میگه باید یه پرینت از کارنامه کنکورت برام بیاری تا پرونده رو بدم و میگه همیشه همینطور بوده و از اداره به ما گفتن!*من از چند نفر پرسیدم گفتن واسه ما که اینطوری نبوده.کسایی که تجربه داشتن میشه بگن این راسته یا نه؟


تا حالا همچنین چیزی نشنیده بودم آبجی  :Yahoo (13): 
دروغ میگه مردک ، برو پیش همون مردک مدیرتون بگو اگه پروندهام رو ندین میرم آموزش و پرورش و این ماجرا رو میگم و برا خودتون و مدرسه خوب نیست و اینا  :Yahoo (4): 
بعد خودشون خیلی مودبانه سریع پروندهاتون رو میدن و میگن خوش آمدین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید.ببخشید اگه موضوع تاپیک یه جوریه!نمیدونستم چه عنوانی براش بهتره.من امسال پیش دانشگاهیمو تموم کردم و میخوام پروندمو از مدرسه بگیرم اما مدیر میگه باید یه پرینت از کارنامه کنکورت برام بیاری تا پرونده رو بدم و میگه همیشه همینطور بوده و از اداره به ما گفتن!من از چند نفر پرسیدم گفتن واسه ما که اینطوری نبوده.کسایی که تجربه داشتن میشه بگن این راسته یا نه؟


من که براي گرفتن اصل ديپلم رفتم فقط يه کارت ملي نشون دادم و يه امضا زدم و ديپلمم رو گرفتم.
براي اصل مدرک پيش هم رفتم گفتن يا بايد پايان خدمتتو بياري يا اون گواهي موقت که هبت داديم و دادي دانشگاه. کلا دست خودشونه بخان ميدن راحت هيچ مشکلي هم نداره.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> مشکل اینه که زنه و از اقواممون هم هست ازش خجالت میکشم وگرنه همون جا جوابشو میدادمیکی بهم گفت حتما خیلی فضوله میخواد رتبه ها و درصد هاتون رو بفهمه.به هر حال مرسی خیالم راحت شد


اگه مدرستون فعاليت انتخاب رشته اينا انجام ميده به احتمال زياد به خاطر گرفتن رتبه و درصدته. اگه اينجوري باشه يکم موي دماغشون شو ميدن بهت.اصن بگو کنکور ندادم. حتي اگه معلوم باشه دروغ ميگي!

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید.ببخشید اگه موضوع تاپیک یه جوریه!نمیدونستم چه عنوانی براش بهتره.من امسال پیش دانشگاهیمو تموم کردم و میخوام پروندمو از مدرسه بگیرم اما مدیر میگه باید یه پرینت از کارنامه کنکورت برام بیاری تا پرونده رو بدم و میگه همیشه همینطور بوده و از اداره به ما گفتن!من از چند نفر پرسیدم گفتن واسه ما که اینطوری نبوده.کسایی که تجربه داشتن میشه بگن این راسته یا نه؟



گرفتن پرونده برا پسرا بعد سربازی هست برا دخترا یکی دو سال بعد از فارغ التحصیلی برا دخترا راحت میدن ربطی به کارنامه و... نداره البته درجا نمیدن چند سال باید بگذره

----------


## khaan

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید.ببخشید اگه موضوع تاپیک یه جوریه!نمیدونستم چه عنوانی براش بهتره.من امسال پیش دانشگاهیمو تموم کردم و میخوام پروندمو از مدرسه بگیرم اما مدیر میگه باید یه پرینت از کارنامه کنکورت برام بیاری تا پرونده رو بدم و میگه همیشه همینطور بوده و از اداره به ما گفتن!من از چند نفر پرسیدم گفتن واسه ما که اینطوری نبوده.کسایی که تجربه داشتن میشه بگن این راسته یا نه؟


پایان خدمت یا نامه دانشگاه داشته باشی میتونی بگیری.

----------


## darya76

چیییی ؟؟؟
ما که یک ماه بعد از اخرین امتحانمون پرونده ها رو دادن
 اصلا اونموقع جواب کنکور نیومده بود !!!
عجب چیزایی ادم میشنوه هااا 

Sent from my HTC D816h using Tapatalk

----------

